# Can a "Notary Public" certify copies of documents for Canadian citizenship/residence?



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

*Can a "Notary Public" certify copies of documents for Canadian citizenship/residence?*

I'm wondering if it has to be a Judge/Magistrate or if it can by "any" Notary Public who can verify documents. Does anyone know?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nmreich said:


> I'm wondering if it has to be a Judge/Magistrate or if it can by "any" Notary Public who can verify documents. Does anyone know?



If instructions say signature to be notarized then a Notary Public will suffice.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll second Auld Yin in saying that a Notary Public can verify documents for authenticity. When we submitted our application here in Canada, my lawyer provided the stamp, but I've heard of others using the services of a Notary Public.

.


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks so much guys! 

I had called the Canadian Consulate in Washington DC and they also said that a Notary Public is fine. So that's good.

-Nathan


----------



## veronicakirc (Mar 31, 2009)

*What does a Notary Public do?*



Auld Yin said:


> If instructions say signature to be notarized then a Notary Public will suffice.


A Notary Public is a public official commissioned by the Secretary of State to administer oaths and affirmations, witness signatures, and perform other duties as permitted by state law. Notaries are most commonly called upon to act as the official, unbiased witness to the identity and signature of the person who comes before the notary for a specific purpose.

Although Notaries are public officials, most work in private industry. Often, one or more employees of large institutions that process a lot of paperwork (such as banks, insurance companies, real estate brokers, and large law offices) are Notaries Public. Also, many people who work at courthouses are Notaries.

For more information, please log on to Veronicakirchoff


----------



## sanjaysm12 (Dec 16, 2012)

I used a lawery living in Dubai who could attest my documents for Canada and US, was easier time saving and easily accepted in both countries. Alternatively can also be done from Notary Public in Dubai Courts though I find it easier with my lawyer.



nmreich said:


> I'm wondering if it has to be a Judge/Magistrate or if it can by "any" Notary Public who can verify documents. Does anyone know?


----------



## nimbus81 (Jan 3, 2013)

sanjaysm12 said:


> I used a lawery living in Dubai who could attest my documents for Canada and US, was easier time saving and easily accepted in both countries. Alternatively can also be done from Notary Public in Dubai Courts though I find it easier with my lawyer.


Dear Sanjay,

Can you please please please tell me which lawyer you used? Actually I am searching for a lawyer for two weeks and I went to Notary Public in Al-Twar Centre, but they refused to notarize or witness my document.
Please help me as I have vey little time to submit my documents.

Thanks,
Khan


----------



## nimbus81 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello all,

Can some one please guide me. I am looking for a lawyer who can notarize or witness my signature on the letter for my brother-in-law.
I went to Notary Public, but they told me that they no longer notarize such document.
I am in a hurry as I have only 3 days left to submit the document.

Thanks,
Khan


----------



## sanjaysm12 (Dec 16, 2012)

For a document to be used in US, Canada or Europe, this Canadian lawyer's verification will be useful. I will just check if the lawyer is in Dubai now or travelling as it has been a while since I needed her services.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey, Auld Yin... a little off topic but still related to topic... What (if anything) would be the UK equivalent to a Notary here in the UK (London, specifically)?

The reason why I ask is that I will need to get my Canadian passport changed to my married name either later is year or early next (I want to time the change to just before I apply for ILR next year because the UKBA is taking _months_ to do change of name on Biometric Residence Permits and I don't want to have to wait for months for it to come back) but since I will have only been here (UK) for less than 2 years at the time of application, I'll need a declaration in lieu of guarantor to be signed by a notary... I don't know where to start looking for one, let alone if such a person even exists here in the UK.

Thanks!


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

The Notaries Society | Information & Find A Notary Public


The Notaries Society | Find a Notary

John


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> The Notaries Society | Information & Find A Notary Public
> 
> 
> The Notaries Society | Find a Notary
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should probably see a solicitor for this.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

For these kinds of documents you can also go to a Commissioner of Oaths. They can legalise this kind of documents (notary public can also legalise commersial documents e.g. when you are buying/selling a house; that's something a Commissioner of Oaths can't do).

And the good thing is: a lot of Immigrant/Settlement Centers have a such a Commissioner in house, for free!


----------

